# growth factor-1?



## autty44 (Mar 29, 2008)

has anyone tried this product? if so what gains did you notice and is it advisable for diabetics.

thanks


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

IGF or the sh1te pills in a white tub with purple writing?


----------



## autty44 (Mar 29, 2008)

yes purple writing....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Both GH and IGF-1 are injectable.

The other supposed HGH and IGF-1 over the counter crap are garbage.

I did the homeopathic HGH stuff and bought tons of it and it did nothing.

I bought the real deal and it did something.

Pretty much there is not oral version of these that are effective. I have heard there is something comming out, but it not out yet.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

autty44 said:


> yes purple writing....


bin

throw


----------

